# Our "Texas Barbado"



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

Our girls with the exception of the one that just lambed.  This was taken just outside our back window.







Checking out the bunny.






Our original ram. The Old Man.  The lamb behind him will be 1 in April






Our first ever bottle baby, Trouble.






Can't tell as yet how this lambs horns are going to curl, but it looks like it will be inward.






There is one more ram, but the other day when I was taking pictures, I did not get one of him.  He is going to look like his old man.


----------



## 4-HKid (Jan 8, 2011)

COOL ewes but the rams are scary lookin


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 8, 2011)

lots in mouflon blood in those, look at the white tummies! Beautiful sheep!

Texas Barbados are the equivalent of Corsicans, correct???

They sure are pretty, makes me wonder if I should put my Mouf ram over my American Black bellie ewes just for a season.


----------

